
Show HN: A new interactive crowdsourcing social map - vlgk
http://www.doozyrama.com/
======
vlgk
I have made this app as free platform where people (not businesses) decide
which places should be on the map.Most likely google maps will win, but I'm
sure that people should have a viable choice.

